# What hard body lures?



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi all, I am sending the other half in tomorrow to get me some sx40's from bcf, but would like to get some poppers and stuff while she is there. I don't know alot about HB lures, as I have only recently been using SP after bait.

So if you could give me some idea of what to tell her to ask for in a few poppers or others it would be appeciated... oh and yeh these are all for estuary/lake/creek fishing here on the Central Coast for bream/flathead/whiting etc.

Cheers 

Beer


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

tryhard said:


> River 2 sea bubble pop 35, eco gear px, ecogear mx, sx 40/48, strike pro.


Yep, I was just about to write the same thing.... Look out for the New Clear R2S Bubble pops with the owner hooks..


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

If you don't want to spend too much, the Surecatch '3 for $10' popper pack is generally a good buy. I got one with a clear one, a rainbow one and a gree/white one, and they've all been successful, especially the clear one, from every thing from flathead to tailor.

Rowan.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

In HBs its hard to go past the gold Bomber for a successful lure for a wide range of species.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm no popper expert (there are a few here that are) but I started on those "3 for $10" pack mentioned and caught a load of bream and small tailor on them over a week while on holiday last year. It was a good cheap way to try poppers out, and I have since bought a couple of bubble pops which are more money.

Only thing with the ceapos is that you will need to buy some better trebles for them as the ones they come with are crap.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Some good advice above, too many to mention them all but some brands have a better reputation than others ( Japanese lure fetishes run amok here ) but these are my favourite / most succesfull for Bream and Whiting :

Small Poppers -

River 2 Sea Bubblepop 35 or 45 ( Orange ), Storm Hopper Popper ( Orange or Black ), Rebel Pop 'R' ( Clear ).

Lipless Minnows -

Maria Blues Code ( CRH - Sinking ), Shirasu Minnow 48 ( CLR 8 - Floating ), Bassday Sugar Lipless ( MB10 - Sinking ).

Crankbaits -

Ecogear CK40F ( Any colour ), Ecogear Sx40 or Sx48 ( Any colour ), Jackall Chubby Deep ( Suji Shrimp / Ghost Ayu ).


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I can highly recomend the VX range from ecogear. There casting distance for their size is amazing and they are a real fish magnet. Ive had trevally flatties and lots of Bream smash the 35 and 40 models I have.
For cheaper lures I can also recommend the Smilin Jacks range.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rapala CD7's are a great trolling lure for a kayak.
I also have done well with the Rapala SXR 10's in white.
Haven't tried too many smaller size hardbody's but will follow the advice given and maybe pick up a few also.

ps, Since starting this reply I have bidded on 6 hardbody lures on Ebay. Doh :shock:

Dave


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Thx for the tips guys. I only ended up getting some sx40's (302,303,306,307) and 1 R2S Bub Pop 35 (s-05). All I could afford today, but will keep a look out for the above mentioned lures over the next few weeks. I wanna start building my HB tacklebox.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Beer make sure to drop into Ettalong bait and tackle tell Matt your from this site, Sx's and the like are the same price as BCF but he will give you discounts on some things. He has a good range of bream lures.

If the Sx's and the like are a bit xxxxy get some pygmy strike pros in particluar the gold and brown colour works great in the local creeks.

If the waters clear so shallow diving chubbies are great, particularly the clear ones but they are pricey.

Cheers Dave


----------

